# Ready for Fields yet?



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2018)

Ok guys anyone ready to see what Fields can do yet, besides run the ball which every opponent knows what he will do when put in. I think the pressure is mounting. Just saying.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

Since he can't read progressions yet.  NO


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 15, 2018)

what the dawgs need is some play in the line of scrimmage where you got beat on both sides of the ball this weekend.......


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

Your answers here will vary, especially following such a devastating loss to these dawg-men.  I personally don't think you bail on Fromm, he’s the team leader, but I do think Kirby and his staff should answer why they didn’t play JF after wasting the kids redshirt.  Wasn’t this the type of game you kept him on for this year?  What’s the other reason? 

To those that say he can’t read progressions or “isn’t ready”, how do you know that and if that’s the case, why waste the kids redshirt?  Did Kirby and his staff tell y’all this?  I don’t think they want a QB controversy and putting JF may have created that for them.  And as I said before, I also think if/when they make a change they don’t want any questions as to why.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes. Now is the time for a qb controversy,


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2018)

Goodness gracious at all of the armchair coaches.  There is a reason he isn't getting more playing time ... it is called, not yet ready for prime time.  Fromm didn't have a great day, but a lot of that was that the LSU defense played lights out.  Our receivers were not getting open.  I question most of all the coaches decision not to let our running backs keep pounding their line.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Goodness gracious at all of the armchair coaches.  There is a reason he isn't getting more playing time ... it is called, not yet ready for prime time.  Fromm didn't have a great day, but a lot of that was that the LSU defense played lights out.  Our receivers were not getting open.  I question most of all the coaches decision not to let our running backs keep pounding their line.



Agree on the RBs, especially Holyfield.  But on the JF front, it's gone from we have two guys that can play, to he's not ready.  Regardless, don't waste the kid's freshman year if you're not going to let him compete.  That's the part I don't get.  If nothing else, it could've been great experience for him to play a bit more - a bit more different than time against Austin Peay.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 15, 2018)

So let me get this straight. This kid, who was the greatest thing since sliced bread last season, and got your team within a gnats hind end of your first title in 36 years, has his first bad game and it's time to replace him?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> So let me get this straight. This kid, who was the greatest thing since sliced bread last season, and got your team within a gnats hind end of your first title in 36 years, has his first bad game and it's time to replace him?



If you're speaking to me, I said you don't bail on Fromm (above)!  But don't waste the kid's freshman year if you're not going to let him compete.  They should've let him redshirt if they weren't going to let him try and help give the team a boost. That's the part I don't get.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 15, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> So let me get this straight. This kid, who was the greatest thing since sliced bread last season, and got your team within a gnats hind end of your first title in 36 years, has his first bad game and it's time to replace him?




You know how it is with those diehard Dawg fans. If the Dawgs lose, then somebody needs to be fired. lol

On another note. 
Did somebody tell Fromm that he could no longer run the ball?
That's how they lost to Alabama last year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 15, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> So let me get this straight. This kid, who was the greatest thing since sliced bread last season, and got your team within a gnats hind end of your first title in 36 years, has his first bad game and it's time to replace him?




Pretty much my thoughts as well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

actually it was 38 years and change.  what did another two or three years matter?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Nope I’m ready for the O line to step up! I’m ready for the receivers to not drop balls. I’m ready for tge defense to play better. I’m ready for the punter to kick better. I’m also ready for Chaney to stick with what’s working until it doesn’t anymore. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 15, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Ok guys anyone ready to see what Fields can do yet, besides run the ball which every opponent knows what he will do when put in. I think the pressure is mounting. Just saying.


You're being silly. Calm down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Your answers here will vary, especially following such a devastating loss to these dawg-men.  I personally don't think you bail on Fromm, he’s the team leader, but I do think Kirby and his staff should answer why they didn’t play JF after wasting the kids redshirt.  Wasn’t this the type of game you kept him on for this year?  What’s the other reason?
> 
> To those that say he can’t read progressions or “isn’t ready”, how do you know that and if that’s the case, why waste the kids redshirt?  Did Kirby and his staff tell y’all this?  I don’t think they want a QB controversy and putting JF may have created that for them.  And as I said before, I also think if/when they make a change they don’t want any questions as to why.



If Fields was "ready" and he out played Fromm in practice CKS would have him starting with a vengeance. Since that isn't the case clearly he is not ready and is not outplaying Fromm.

If Fields gets redshirted then obviously he can't compete for the starting slot. You don't start for CKS unless you compete for the slot and win it. If you can't play because you are redshirted you can't compete for the slot. CKS doesn't recruit any player to not compete. CKS only knows 3 things - compete, never quit, win. He is not interested in anything else and does not devote any time to anything else. Except F-150 commercials.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He is not interested in anything else and does not devote any time to anything else. Except F-150 commercials.


Hahahaha, I get the feeling that all SEC Head Coaches are contractually obligated to do those commercials in their respective states.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2018)

Fromm has gotten Georgia where they are now. This isn't the same team as last year by no means. I do think CKS should have given fields a whole drive instead of a play here and there. It may or may not have changed to outcome but it would have been something different


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Hahahaha, I get the feeling that all SEC Head Coaches are contractually obligated to do those commercials in their respective states.



I was hoping CKS would buck the trend and instead do a commercial for Toyota Tundras. They are way better than F-150's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> If you're speaking to me, I said you don't bail on Fromm (above)!  But don't waste the kid's freshman year if you're not going to let him compete.  They should've let him redshirt if they weren't going to let him try and help give the team a boost. That's the part I don't get.



How many games has Fields played in?   If it is 4 or less he can still red shirt from what I understand about the new rules this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm has gotten Georgia where they are now. This isn't the same team as last year by no means. I do think CKS should have given fields a whole drive instead of a play here and there. It may or may not have changed to outcome but it would have been something different


I agree. One play is just stupid. At least let him run a few series.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> So let me get this straight. This kid, who was the greatest thing since sliced bread last season, and got your team within a gnats hind end of your first title in 36 years, has his first bad game and it's time to replace him?



I dont think you see many Dawgs in this thread saying that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

The Georgia fans by a great majority are fine with Fromm. There is no groundswell to yank him and put Fields in. That does not mean there are not any that feel that way, but for the most part we trust CKS's decision making on the issue. Fields is the future and CKS wants him ready when he turns the team over to him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The Georgia fans by a great majority are fine with Fromm. There is no groundswell to yank him and put Fields in. That does not mean there are not any that feel that way, but for the most part we trust CKS's decision making on the issue. Fields is the future and CKS wants him ready when he turns the team over to him.



I think the overwhelming majority of Uga fans want to see Fields and they are sure airing their grievances on the FB and convenience stores all over Ga.


Not a Ga fan but I'm with you and Elfii. I think  Smart knows what the masses don't. Fields isn't ready or can't match Fromm's output. Most folks don't realize that being a high level recruit doesn't equate to being a high level cfb player. Some Dawg fans thought Fields would take on the role of Tua as their savior. He still may very well do that but it's RARE as a true Freshman.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think the overwhelming majority of Uga fans want to see Fields and they are sure airing their grievances on the FB and convenience stores all over Ga.
> 
> 
> Not a Ga fan but I'm with you and Elfii. I think  Smart knows what the masses don't. Fields isn't ready or can't match Fromm's output. Most folks don't realize that being a high level recruit doesn't equate to being a high level cfb player. Some Dawg fans thought Fields would take on the role of Tua as their savior. He still may very well do that but it's RARE as a true Freshman.



I dont do FB much, so I got no Idea what they are saying on there, and when I go into a convience store up here they are all talking about is Kentucky...……………… Basketball. I just know what I have seen on here and from some of my friends in South Georgia, and I am just not hearing some huge outcry for Fields. Most football fans know that we could have played Tom Brady and would not have won the game. When you O has a bad day your D has to pick them up. I am much more concerned about our D than I am with our O.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't agree with throwing in the towel on Fromm, but what I saw Saturday in him not throwing the ball away and taking a sack when he is experienced enough to know better was a bit much for me to take. Fields could have been put in there and try to make plays with his legs when a play broke down, but for some reason he was put in for one play at a time and then yanked.  I lay this loss at the feet of the coaches because the run game was working and for some reason they decided to get cute and go away from it. When they went for a fake field goal instead of the easy points that your All-American kicker would get you, that really set the tone for the rest of the game. Totally disappointed in the game management of our coaching staff. How do you let two of the best tailbacks in the country only get 19 touches between the two of them when they were averaging 6-8 yds a carry!! Very disgusted with Smart and Chaney.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m a Fromm fan. He’s done a lot for the team and will continue to do so. However, Fromm was off Saturday. Bad off. Heck the whole team was for the most part. I don’t see why Fields wasn’t utilized once it got to the point where they realized it wasn’t going to get any better with what we were doing. I’m not saying replace Fromm, I’m just saying if the screw driver ain’t working bring out the hammer.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am much more concerned about our D than I am with our O.



This. ^


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many games has Fields played in?   If it is 4 or less he can still red shirt from what I understand about the new rules this year.



His redshirt is gone this year.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 15, 2018)

I just love UGA fans like the OPFromm has one bad game and they're ready to ditch him. He hasn't been the same as last year, but he hasn't been bad. Ever heard of a sophomore slump. There's a reason that term exists. Fromm will be fine once he gets out of this funk he's been in


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

Fromm or Fields ( and don't sugarcoat it, Fromm was HORRIBLE Saturday) the offense has a chance to correct itself.  Fromm is too good to ever play that bad again. Our front 7 on defense, I dont know. Our down lineman are not stout enough, Walker is the only end that can apply any pressure, and he mysteriously spends half the game on the sidelines, and our linebackers are WAY too slow and continuously out of position. And our punter is awful. Its time to face facts. Fla. beat LSU, Kentucky beat Fla. and Auburn should have beat LSU. Our last three SEC opponents are going to be a handful cause they should commit to their running game.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

I like the guy that calls the radio station to say he heard Field's dad is upset and transferring talks are under way.   That's the guy that gives fans a bad name.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I like the guy that calls the radio station to say he heard Field's dad is upset and transferring talks are under way.   That's the guy that gives fans a bad name.



Prolly a Russian Auburn fan tampering with the election and the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2018)

Hearing Hot Rod will be starting at QB for the Florida game. They're gonna let Fromm and Fields kick field goals and punt, that way there won't be any QB controversy. I think this is a smart move by Kirby. Hot Rod has a canon of an arm and can also run like a deer. We got a taste of it during the LSU game, but his shoe fell off. I'm excited for the change!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Hearing Hot Rod will be starting at QB for the Florida game. They're gonna let Fromm and Fields kick field goals and punt, that way there won't be any QB controversy. I think this is a smart move by Kirby. Hot Rod has a canon of an arm and can also run like a deer. We got a taste of it during the LSU game, but his shoe fell off. I'm excited for the change!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*




Sounds like a Mark Right move...

Let's surprise em and start our 3rd string qb!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2018)

If y’all could just do a uniform blackout to go along with the qb controversy, I’d sure appreciate it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

bullgator said:


> If y’all could just do a uniform blackout to go along with the qb controversy, I’d sure appreciate it.



Isn't our porous defense enough?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like a Mark Right move...
> 
> Let's surprise em and start our 3rd string qb!


You ought not to talk about your future head coach like that. Mark Richt is a good man and will be coming home soon.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Isn't our porous defense enough?


 Just want whatever help I can get.


----------



## across the river (Oct 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I like the guy that calls the radio station to say he heard Field's dad is upset and transferring talks are under way.   That's the guy that gives fans a bad name.



He is so upset about not playing that he is going to get his son to transfer to another school where he will have to sit out an entire year without even having the option to play at all.    Got it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 15, 2018)

I ready to see what Kirby is made of.
My biggest knock on Richt was how uninspired we were against our most hated rival- the dang gators.
Good test coming up. Perfect time to chop some.....wood!!!!!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 15, 2018)

across the river said:


> He is so upset about not playing that he is going to get his son to transfer to another school where he will have to sit out an entire year without even having the option to play at all.    Got it.



Yea it was on 680, but I wouldn’t think it’s too credible.  Fromm seems like a Peyton/Tebow kind of dude who’d stick around his Sr year.  If he did that, then it may be interesting.  I figure two years at UGA, two year at Auburn sounds about right.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2018)

Seriously, how can Fields be upset. He came to UGA knowing they had a true freshman qb that just took them to the NC game. Did he really think he was going to just bump Fromm, and now that he hasn’t after 6 games, he’s talking transfer? If that’s truly the case, what a diva.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I don't agree with throwing in the towel on Fromm, but what I saw Saturday in him not throwing the ball away and taking a sack when he is experienced enough to know better was a bit much for me to take. Fields could have been put in there and try to make plays with his legs when a play broke down, but for some reason he was put in for one play at a time and then yanked.  I lay this loss at the feet of the coaches because the run game was working and for some reason they decided to get cute and go away from it. When they went for a fake field goal instead of the easy points that your All-American kicker would get you, that really set the tone for the rest of the game. Totally disappointed in the game management of our coaching staff. How do you let two of the best tailbacks in the country only get 19 touches between the two of them when they were averaging 6-8 yds a carry!! Very disgusted with Smart and Chaney.



Would have to agree when you have already lost the game why not try Fields I at least a series and cut him loose don’t put him in to run only. The oponate knows what’s coming when they put him in. And if they would have kicked the field goal at one point we would have been within 7 points. And Chaney everyone says he is great and I guess he has had some shinning moments but sometimes you just wonder why? I don’t know, I think this shows how much Chubb and Michel carried the team last year. But maybe we can pull it together before them Gatas because it’s going to be bad if we loose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> You ought not to talk about your future head coach like that. Mark Richt is a good man and will be coming home soon.



Willy ain't going nowhere


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Willy ain't going nowhere


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Willy ain't going nowhere


Willy be recruiting doe


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Willy ain't going nowhere


Dang sure ain't going to a bowl!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

fields should transfer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang sure ain't going to a bowl!



????


Hold your horses there slick...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't care either way.  There's an old saying.  The 2ns string qb is always better.

All i can say is,  these coaches know more than the fans.  They see him practice,  they know his strengths and weaknesses.  There is a reason they haven't turned it over to him.  Then again. Some guys ball out in games and don't practice well


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Would have to agree when you have already lost the game why not try Fields I at least a series and cut him loose don’t put him in to run only. The oponate knows what’s coming when they put him in. And if they would have kicked the field goal at one point we would have been within 7 points. And Chaney everyone says he is great and I guess he has had some shinning moments but sometimes you just wonder why? I don’t know, I think this shows how much Chubb and Michel carried the team last year. But maybe we can pull it together before them Gatas because it’s going to be bad if we loose.


You can't just replace Roquan smith either. He elevated the whole defense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Ok guys anyone ready to see what Fields can do yet, besides run the ball which every opponent knows what he will do when put in. I think the pressure is mounting. Just saying.



Considering I'm not at practice everyday the answer is simply, NO!

Last time I checked there is not ONE person on this board that is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes. So until then, I stand behind the Dawgs and Kirby!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since he can't read progressions yet.  NO


This. If he was ready to play he would be playing.


----------



## cramer (Oct 16, 2018)

We were projecting pass with Fromm, run with Fields . 
Pretty tuff  to defend , huh.
Both  QB's  can do both run and throw ,  turn them loose and no one will know  how  to  defend  against  us


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Last time I checked there is not ONE person on this board that is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes.



You're so wrong it's not even funny. There's at least a half dozen regulars in this forum that could out coach CKS with both hands tied behind their back just to make it fair. All they need is that lucky break.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're so wrong it's not even funny. There's at least a half dozen regulars in this forum that could out coach CKS with both hands tied behind their back just to make it fair. All they need is that lucky break.


Just check out any Pewee FB game. Those coaches are on the cusp of getting that "break"


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're so wrong it's not even funny. There's at least a half dozen regulars in this forum that could out coach CKS with both hands tied behind their back just to make it fair. All they need is that lucky break.


nickel back and slayer could lead the dogs to a natty


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since he can't read progressions yet.  NO



Where was this stated?  I’ve yet to hear this from the staff or any report.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're so wrong it's not even funny. There's at least a half dozen regulars in this forum that could out coach CKS with both hands tied behind their back just to make it fair. All they need is that lucky break.



It's a sports forum dudes!!!! That what they are made for.  Unqualified posters arguing over personal opinions.  Of course no one is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes. That's as dumb as saying Elfiii shouldn't post the 50 thousand political threads a week he does because he is not a politician.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Where was this stated?  I’ve yet to hear this from the staff or any report.



Have you not watched him in a live game situation?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> It's a sports forum dudes!!!! That what they are made for.  Unqualified posters arguing over personal opinions.  Of course no one is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes. That's as dumb as saying Elfiii shouldn't post the 50 thousand political threads a week he does because he is not a politician.



Actually I am a politician who has offered a candidacy, ran a campaign got elected and served then ran for re-election and got beat. Pick a better analogy.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Actually I am a politician who has offered a candidacy, ran a campaign got elected and served then ran for re-election and got beat. Pick a better analogy.



We're you beat by a democrat?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> We're you beat by a democrat?


NPA dog catcher


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> It's a sports forum dudes!!!! That what they are made for.  Unqualified posters arguing over personal opinions.  Of course no one is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes. That's as dumb as saying Elfiii shouldn't post the 50 thousand political threads a week he does because he is not a politician.


He’s a past politician!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I’ve yet to hear this from the staff or any report.



You hear it from his lack of playing time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> nickel back and slayer could lead the dogs to a natty


I know I could! Cause I’d let Kirby do what Kirby does! That’s what successful business men do!


----------



## Duff (Oct 16, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You can't just replace Roquan smith either. He elevated the whole defense.



This^^^

They miss him—big time!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2018)

Fields would also have taken UGA to the natty with Chubb and Michele in the backfield. Fromm might can read defenses but why can't he get rid of the ball when he sees them coming? What Fields lacks in knowledge he can make up with his legs. Most of our big plays last year were with running plays, not passing. Dumping off 5 yard passes and letting the horses have at it isn't working this year.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you not watched him in a live game situation?



Yes I have, and on many occasions.  And not just at UGA.  Nothing in the minimal packages and plays they’ve shown him in says he can’t read progressions.  In fact, and having played and coached the position, he’s actually made a few good reads and checkdowns and taken off when Fromm has had to take the sack or throw it away - in similar scenarios. 

No doubt Fromm is a leader, whether on the field or amongst his friends.  But Fields is more than an athelete, he’s a very smart player and it’s clear the game is much slower to him than many in his position.  I’ll say it again, Fromm is #1, but it makes no sense why they didn’t let JF have at it for a few series...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

Geez


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

So Kirby would keep Fields on the sideline just for the fun of it. This is the same coach that left some 5*'s off the travel roster cause they were not getting it done. Coaches get paid for wins and right now the staff that see both QB's 7 days a week. As Greg McElroy said, the few passes that Field has attempted he never got pass the first read. If the OL cant protect him, what are we supposed to do, send him out there and run it and get his leg broke. That would end the QB controversy. Fromm is not Superman and he is gonna have some bad games, i.e. Auburn in the first game last year. If I have a problem it is with the play calling.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 17, 2018)

Meanwhile, Nick Bosa chooses to shut his college career down a year and a half early, rather than come back in November from the injury (to secure his millions of dollars).  Yet Kelly Bryant transfers b/c the kid wants to play and hopefully have a shot to prove he’s NFL ready, and gets crucified by many as a quitter on his team.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Meanwhile, Nick Bosa chooses to shut his college career down a year and a half early, rather than come back in November from the injury (to secure his millions of dollars).


The Bosa thing has the “pay the players”  debate fired up again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Considering I'm not at practice everyday the answer is simply, NO!
> 
> Last time I checked there is not ONE person on this board that is qualified to fill Kirby's shoes. So until then, I stand behind the Dawgs and Kirby!




Yep, some of these clowns need to actually get an outdoor hobby. They sound like a bunch of whiny old cacklin hens. 

The Vols have the worst fans in college football. And UGA has the largest group of children and bandwagon fans!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Go Noles




After listening to some of these arm chair coaches, you would think we suck like the Noles! 

80% of the UGA fans on this board = Spoiled Brats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 80% of the UGA fans on this board = Spoiled Brats!





Browning Slayer said:


> After listening to some of these arm chair coaches, you would think we suck like the Noles!
> 
> 80% of the UGA fans on this board = Spoiled Brats!



Nice avatar


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If I have a problem it is with the play calling.


This.

The LSU loss is 50% on Chaney's play-calling and 50% on Kirby for not putting a boot in Chaney's rear at halftime for said play-calling.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> This.
> 
> The LSU loss is 50% on Chaney's play-calling and 50% on Kirby for not putting a boot in Chaney's rear at halftime for said play-calling.




the 4 turnovers didn't help any..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Geez



*Fire Mark Richt!*

How bou dah?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> the 4 turnovers didn't help any..


Touche'

But anyone who doesn't think Holyfield needed 20 carries in that game should just log off now. UGA lost their identity Saturday. They forgot what type of offense they are.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2018)

You're not suppose to talk about sports on this forum. Just rah rah 5* recruits and say go Dawgs. I know a lot of you are hard headed. It took 5 years for you to realize Richt needed to go. Richt and Bobo are working wonders at their new jobs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2018)

Could it be that coaches who are making bad play calling decisions are also the ones making bad personnel decisions?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Touche'
> 
> But anyone who doesn't think Holyfield needed 20 carries in that game should just log off now. UGA lost their identity Saturday. They forgot what type of offense they are.



I agree and was quite frankly ticked when all of a sudden we started trying an air attack when it was obvious that LSU secondary was playing lights out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Touche'
> 
> But anyone who doesn't think Holyfield needed 20 carries in that game should just log off now. UGA lost their identity Saturday. They forgot what type of offense they are.



This. ^

What happened to "Running Back U"? Holyfield and Swift were moving the ball 10-15 yds at a time.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 17, 2018)

Holyfield was running angry. No doubt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Rah rah rah


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Rah rah rah



Rick-a -ma rick-a-ma ree, kick em in the knee!

Rick-a-ma rick-a-ma rass, kick 'em in the other knee!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I was hoping CKS would buck the trend and instead do a commercial for Toyota Tundras. They are way better than F-150's.



CKS has more class than to drive an over-rated, gas guzzling, under powered, poor handling, and ugly as a baboons backside rice burner.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> CKS has more class than to drive an over-rated, gas guzzling, under powered, poor handling, and ugly as a baboons backside rice burner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> CKS has more class than to drive an over-rated, gas guzzling, under powered, poor handling, and ugly as a baboons backside rice burner.




I agree! I love my F-150! 

Elfiii is old and his eyes aren't what they use to be. It's like he always has beer googles on..


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree! I love my F-150!
> 
> Elfiii is old and his eyes aren't what they use to be. It's like he always has beer googles on..



I'm a Chevy man, but i'd drive a Ford way before I'd drive a Tundra!

Heck I'd even drive a Dodge before a Tundra, and if you look up Dodge in the Dictionary it says: TO AVOID.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2018)

Tundras are 5* until they get playing time


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 18, 2018)

riprap said:


> Tundras are 5* until they get playing time


Quality post. Will read again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> This.
> 
> The LSU loss is 50% on Chaney's play-calling and 50% on Kirby for not putting a boot in Chaney's rear at halftime for said play-calling.


this


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 20, 2018)

CKS is just marking time. Gonna pick up Kelly Bryant from Clemson and start him next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> CKS is just marking time. Gonna pick up Kelly Bryant from Clemson and start him next year.


he will go to fsu


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 20, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> CKS is just marking time. Gonna pick up Kelly Bryant from Clemson and start him next year.[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

update: bye week 14, dogs 0. end 1st gtr.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2018)

Game week update Bamer 34 NCAA 2.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 27, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Ok guys anyone ready to see what Fields can do yet, besides run the ball which every opponent knows what he will do when put in. I think the pressure is mounting. Just saying.


Naw, you?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

well poohbear?

you still ready to put Fromm to the curb?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> well poohbear?
> 
> you still ready to put Fromm to the curb?




This thread is a prime example of millions as to why Kirby is the coach and not a bunch of folks here on GON.

It's also a prime example as too how fast some Dawg fans what to "Fire Everybody" after a hiccup. You're either a Dawg for life or a bandwagon fan. Bandwaggoners need to go pound sand. Kirby is doing his job and doing it quite well. 

I suggest some of you actually pick up a hobby and get outdoors.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

Fromm is a young man 2 years removed from high school, who carried the bulldogs to the national championship, into overtime and came very close to a win.

Some people need to stick to what they know and leave the head coach to do his job.

well said Browning Slayer...

Roll Tide

LSU goes down Saturday night

s&r


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> LSU goes down Saturday night
> 
> s&r



Yes they do!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 29, 2018)

Fromm is clearly the leader.  But say you want, I wouldn't be surprised if JF is regretting his decision at this point.  Again, I think he thought he’d come in and take the job.  He’s probably done that at every point in his life up until now.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

All I can tell you is from my experience. My son played college ball. And in high school he was a star. The first thing a young man realizes at the next level, is that everybody in the locker room was a star in high school.

You can earn you a starting job, or you can pout about it like a spoiled young'un you are.

Nobody in entitled to the quarterback job. It is earned, period.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

If he goes, I wish him well. If he was not smart enough to know, that Fromm was going to be nearly impossible beat out, he not smart enough to be a QB at UGA. Personally I think QB position will be in good hands for the next two years.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If he goes, I wish him well. If he was not smart enough to know, that Fromm was going to be nearly impossible beat out, he not smart enough to be a QB at UGA. Personally I think QB position will be in good hands for the next two years.



If Fromm goes pro after next year the Fields gets his shot for two years.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

If Fromm goes pro after next year the Fields gets his shot for two years.

this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

elfiii said:


> If Fromm goes pro after next year the Fields gets his shot for two years.





spurrs and racks said:


> If Fromm goes pro after next year the Fields gets his shot for two years.
> 
> this




Or maybe Fields can elevate his play in practice and actually earn his spot..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

exactly


----------



## poohbear (Oct 29, 2018)

It ain't over till it's over. We shall see. Still say there is a day coming for him, hope not would like to see Jake play it out but don't know right now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe Fields can elevate his play in practice and actually earn his spot..



Absolutely a genius idea! You should call or email CKS right now! That would be the coaching discovery of the year!


( too much?)


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

If I ain't mistaken these are the only 2 QB's on the Georgia Roster


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 29, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if JF is regretting his decision at this point.  Again, I think he thought he’d come in and take the job.


So you honestly think Fields convinced himself that he would waltz in and put Fromm and Eason on the bench as a true freshman?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> If I ain't mistaken these are the only 2 QB's on the Georgia Roster


They have 5 QBs on the roster.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> If I ain't mistaken these are the only 2 QB's on the Georgia Roster



five total but I think just two are scholarship. Downing and Seter may be PWO's.  By all accounts, Downing ain't terrible but perish the thought of getting that deep. We sign at least one or maybe two more QB's for 19'


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

poohbear said:


> It ain't over till it's over. We shall see. Still say there is a day coming for him, hope not would like to see Jake play it out but don't know right now.



Of course there's a day coming for him. If he steps up. 

Don't know right now? Heck, I do. Jake is the starter. That's pretty evident after the game Saturday.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2018)

ok I should have said scholarship QB's


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 29, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> So you honestly think Fields convinced himself that he would waltz in and put Fromm and Eason on the bench as a true freshman?



I think they knew Eason was transferring, and yea, I think he thought he had a shot. Do you think the coaches went in and said, hey come to UGA and sit for two years then you'll get your shot?  And do you think he wanted to come sit for two years?  I think not, I think he honestly thought he had a shot.  Your emoji looks like most on staff there and their response when he signed and they kept him from UF and FSU.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

elfiii said:


> If Fromm goes pro after next year the Fields gets his shot for two years.


   Go pro after next year?He's a mediocre college quarterback. Which pro team wants that?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2018)

Fields didn’t play Saturday


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 29, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Fields didn’t play Saturday



I heard CKS say that he was as disappointed as JF that he didn't get to play.  I laughed.  I mean what does that even mean?  Hey JF, I'm sorry I didn't play you and I'm disappointed Fromm played so well.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I heard CKS say that he was as disappointed as JF that he didn't get to play.  I laughed.  I mean what does that even mean?  Hey JF, I'm sorry I didn't play you and I'm disappointed Fromm played so well.


What Kirby was really saying is I didn't play him on purpose. Also to all you recruits and players you win the job and playing time in practice. Also to all arm chair coaches go sit on one! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 29, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What Kirby was really saying is I didn't play him on purpose. Also to all you recruits and players you win the job and playing time in practice. Also to all arm chair coaches go sit on one! Go Dawgs!



Haha!  I bet that’s what he told JF in his living room too!  He’s a Ford Tough kinda guy!


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2018)

I guess Eason was better in practice than Fromm...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2018)

riprap said:


> I guess Eason was better in practice than Fromm...


Probably. But he gone and who cares.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What Kirby was really saying is I didn't play him on purpose. Also to all you recruits and players you win the job and playing time in practice. Also to all arm chair coaches go sit on one! Go Dawgs!




^this^...  

Go Kirby go! Sic em!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 30, 2018)

Speaking of armchair coaches... It’s funny how all the CMR armchair coaches have now turned into CKS boosters.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Haha!  I bet that’s what he told JF in his living room too!  He’s a Ford Tough kinda guy!


Yep I can guarantee that’s what’s he told them.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Yep I can guarantee that’s what’s he told them.



Yessir.  The Ford Tough boys! Come join em!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I think they knew Eason was transferring


And you think they told Fields that and hurt their shot at him coming?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Speaking of armchair coaches... It’s funny how all the CMR armchair coaches have now turned into CKS boosters.



I would hope so. Their is a rumor thread on DawgNation that CMR will return to Athens in some capacity, like AD or O coordinator. I think they are laughable, but some people just cant let go of CMR.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would hope so. Their is a rumor thread on DawgNation that CMR will return to Athens in some capacity, like AD or O coordinator. I think they are laughable, but some people just cant let go of CMR.



He's calling plays in Miami. No thanks!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 30, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> And you think they told Fields that and hurt their shot at him coming?



It's all hypothetical, but yea, I can see them eluding to that if they knew that would help their chances to land JF.  Absolutely.  (If I'm hearing you correctly).


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would hope so. Their is a rumor thread on DawgNation that CMR will return to Athens in some capacity, like AD or O coordinator. I think they are laughable, but some people just cant let go of CMR.



CMR would be a great AD.  Prob the best job for a man like himself.  Good culture, starting from the top, caring dude, but maybe not who you need being the bad guy in the locker room.  Would be an upgrade from an integrity stand-point right off the bat at "that place"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2018)

Go CMR AD and Bobo assistant


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Go pro after next year?He's a mediocre college quarterback. Which pro team wants that?



With this kind of dumb response, you must be having health issues like your buddy Urbie Cryer.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2018)

It was Georgia fans that wanted him benched two weeks ago.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> It was Georgia fans that wanted him benched two weeks ago.


Ikr. And mudducker thinks he's gods gift to football


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> CMR would be a great AD.  Prob the best job for a man like himself.  Good culture, starting from the top, caring dude, but maybe not who you need being the bad guy in the locker room.  Would be an upgrade from an integrity stand-point right off the bat at "that place"



As long as he never steps foot back on UGA on our payroll.. I wish him the best! CMR will always be a DGD but his time is over here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> It was Georgia fans that wanted him benched two weeks ago.




Correction.. It was arm chair UGA wannabe coaches that wanted him benched. Smart folks like myself don't have knee jerk reactions. I also don't play a Playstation and think I can out coach Kirby. But some folks do. There are quite a few here! Those are the ones that give good Dawgs a bad reputation.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Correction.. It was arm chair UGA wannabe coaches that wanted him benched. Smart folks like myself don't have knee jerk reactions. I also don't play a Playstation and think I can out coach Kirby. But some folks do. There are quite a few here! Those are the ones that give good Dawgs a bad reputation.


This


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Correction.. It was arm chair UGA wannabe coaches that wanted him benched. Smart folks like myself don't have knee jerk reactions. I also don't play a Playstation and think I can out coach Kirby. But some folks do. There are quite a few here! Those are the ones that give good Dawgs a bad reputation.


Even I was defending Fromm


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 5, 2018)

where you at Pooh bear?

Who you want at the helm vs. Bama?

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Even I was defending Fromm


You're not a Dawg fan so you're ok.. It's pointed towards all of the Dawg fans that joined us during the Richt era.. They're the ones that need to go somewhere else..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> where you at Pooh bear?
> 
> Who you want at the helm vs. Bama?
> 
> roll tide




I want the guy that almost beat them last year!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

I get down on the Dawgs more than anyone, but I never called for Fields to take Fromm's job.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get down on the Dawgs more than anyone, but I never called for Fields to take Fromm's job.


I haven't seen anyone that has, but a few series in meaningful games could yield huge dividends later on. A running QB can win a lot of games (hurts). A good passing QB can win you a lot of games (Fromm). The last two NC winning QB 's have been able to do both well (Tua/Watson).


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

I dont think Fields is ready for us.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 11, 2018)

Just as everyone saying Fields! Fields! Fields! is overblown, so is everyone saying he’s not ready or needs this or that!  He’s barely played and coming in for a situation here or there doesn’t give him or the offense a chance.  Fromm is the leader but that doesn’t mean Fields isn’t ready or couldn’t get into a rythmn if left in - he doesn’t have enough to show one way or the other.  So, Hail to all the armchair coaches on here calling others armchair coaches!  Send him to FSU, they can use him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Just as everyone saying Fields! Fields! Fields! is overblown, so is everyone saying he’s not ready or needs this or that!  He’s barely played and coming in for a situation here or there doesn’t give him or the offense a chance.  Fromm is the leader but that doesn’t mean Fields isn’t ready or couldn’t get into a rythmn if left in - he doesn’t have enough to show one way or the other.  So, Hail to all the armchair coaches on here calling others armchair coaches!  Send him to FSU, they can use him!


Why would he want to go to a losing Program? If he was there he would be a QB and still be losing games.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Ikr. And mudducker thinks he's gods gift to football



Nope, but I but I know a dumb yankee comment when I see one!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2018)

If you didn't see why Fields isn't quite ready last night, you were watching a different game.  The kid got sacked running around in the backfield after he stepped back out of the pocket.  He has great talent and he will get there, but Fromm is the man right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2018)

I think Field has got a lot of talent and a lot of potential. If he stays he will probably be the starter. We need to see him run the team for a half, and not just handing off. That will most likely happen this Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Fields sucks right now it’s that simple. He will not suck long so good things coming.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2018)

they are saving fields for the second half of the seccg?


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 11, 2018)

Lots of potential. When given a chance to play, he is trying to hard to make the big play. 

Fromm is a natural leader. I expect to see Fields a lot in the next game.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I want the guy that almost beat them last year!


He will be in there when we play Bama and he's going to lite it up, we've been sand bagging all this time just watch


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Send him to FSU, they can use him!



Let’s don’t and say we did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Ok guys anyone ready to see what Fields can do yet,




Nope! Fields is a quitter! Just like most kids these days. Faced with competition and he folds.

Jake Fromm is the leader of this team. And now he's beat out 2 #1 recruits!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! Fields is a quitter! Just like most kids these days. Faced with competition and he folds.
> 
> Jake Fromm is the leader of this team. And now he's beat out 2 #1 recruits!


I disagree with that take. Would you stay at your job if you walked in on Monday and were told you were never getting a promotion?

If Fromm is The Man, and Fields is never gonna get the job, why should he stay?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Coenen said:


> I disagree with that take. Would you stay at your job if you walked in on Monday and were told you were never getting a promotion?
> 
> If Fromm is The Man, and Fields is never gonna get the job, why should he stay?



If I was told I was never getting a Promotion? Fields was NEVER told that. It's a competition. Be the best and win a spot.

As far as staying, if you want to be the best shouldn't you beat the best? And in this case, beat Fromm out of his job? Jake hasn't had a problem "earning" his spot on the team.

Unless Fields isn't all that.. Maybe he knows he can't beat Fromm.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I was told I was never getting a Promotion? Fields was NEVER told that. It's a competition. Be the best and win a spot.
> 
> As far as staying, if you want to be the best shouldn't you beat the best? And in this case, beat the best QB to be the best?
> 
> Unless Fields isn't all that.. Maybe he knows he can't beat Fromm.


You don't know what he was and wasn't told during recruiting or anything else.

Obviously he's now under the impression that he's not getting the job regardless. He's probably right. Unless Fromm suffered a major injury, Fields was never going to be QB1. Fromm's resume thusfar is beyond reproach. He plays his best football when the lights are brightest, and IMO he's earned the right to be the unquestioned starter.

That "beat him out" line is a bunch of hooey in this case. He wasn't going to win the job, because the competition is over. It's Fromm's job, period.

Fields transferring is probably best for both of them.


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Coenen said:


> That "beat him out" line is a bunch of hooey in this case. He wasn't going to win the job, because the competition is over. It's Fromm's job, period.



It was Eason's job once upon a time as well.  An injury changed all that.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 18, 2018)

skeeter24 said:


> It was Eason's job once upon a time as well.  An injury changed all that.


 I'd be curious to go back and see how we felt about Eason transferring.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Fields knew the deal at UGA. If he wanted to play all he had to do was out work and out study Fromm. If being a QB at Georgia did not mean enough to him to do that, or if he was not good enough to do that, then he was not going to get much playing time.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

Coenen said:


> I'd be curious to go back and see how we felt about Eason transferring.


Copied my post from another thread:


> That's what is crazy to me. When Eason transferred he did it the "right way". He told the team and coaches and gave good clear reason to everyone as to why. Fields on the other hand is staying silent, hiring lawyers and letting his family give 5 differing stories.
> 
> If you want out, man up and say you want out and pack your bags.
> 
> I think this is an attention stunt as much as it is him wanting actual play time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Coenen said:


> You don't know what he was and wasn't told during recruiting or anything else.
> 
> Obviously he's now under the impression that he's not getting the job regardless. He's probably right. Unless Fromm suffered a major injury, Fields was never going to be QB1. Fromm's resume thusfar is beyond reproach. He plays his best football when the lights are brightest, and IMO he's earned the right to be the unquestioned starter.
> 
> ...



When he came to UGA we had 2 ahead of him already. Eason ran cause he didn't want to compete with Fields. Fields is leaving cause he can't compete with Fromm. None of these kids were promised anything except a chance to compete. That's the way it is at UGA under Kirby. And it's not a secret. No one's job is safe. We are here to win and we will put the best person on the field. No exceptions.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We are here to win and we will put the best person on the field. No exceptions.


"We."

I like you, but you're being mighty presumptuous about things that are going on behind closed doors.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Coenen said:


> "We."
> 
> I like you, but you're being mighty presumptuous about things that are going on behind closed doors.




Those were Kirby's "actual" words.. 

"We" also stands for Dawg Nation..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those were Kirby's "actual" words..
> 
> "We" also stands for Dawg Nation..



Kirby has been very upfront about who will get to play. On our first trip to SC, he said to some of the younger players, that if they wanted to get on the bus, then practice like you want to be on it everyday.


----------

